# Next Program after "MCITP"



## anand_gupta0311 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear All TF users,

I have done *MCITP *this month and having 3.5 yr experience in relevant field,

now I want to add more professional certificate in my profile.

I am BE Graduate....

is there any course available after completion "MCITP"

Plz guide me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what do you actually do?

what was the MCITP in?

You dont do certifications for the hell of it you do them to backup your experience level to show potential employers what you are skilled in.


----------



## SamLea72 (Mar 23, 2011)

What specialization are you in? There are dozens of other paths you could take. Are you trying to go all Microsoft? Why? Do you have a job? What is your career goals? Lots of questions need to be answered first.


----------



## helal011 (Jan 6, 2009)

I need MCITP dump


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

helal011 said:


> I need MCITP dump


then you shouldn't be working in IT. People who cheat at certs and get jobs cheat honest hard working people out of work,


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> then you shouldn't be working in IT. People who cheat at certs and get jobs cheat honest hard working people out of work,


True that!


----------

